# Ha! Found the pics!



## cocis (Apr 24, 2008)

Hope I have anyway..............


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Her eyes are just amazing.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely  beautiful colour


----------



## Speed Demoness (Apr 23, 2008)

aww how cute !


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Adorable! .........


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

oh how lovely, bless,


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

cocis said:


> Hope I have anyway..............


wow check those blue eyes out! AWSOME!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Stunning eyes


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww absolutly adorable


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhh can i have her pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,,


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

beautiful! What amazing eyes!


----------



## Laurel-Amy (Apr 13, 2008)

awww, how beautiful are Izzy's eyes?!?! 
Shes absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow!!! What a little stunner!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow those eyes what a stunning pup


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

amazing pup,,,


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

My OH would like to know what breed Izzy is, and she also says that Izzy is goregous


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

mattyh said:


> My OH would like to know what breed Izzy is, and she also says that Izzy is goregous


It's a Border Collie! 

Lovely pup, definatly got the cute factor big time! Put a massive smile on my face!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Well that got me! I never expected that.. although collies are lovely... did a photoshoot with one a while ago


----------

